# elTwitcho's photo extravaganza!



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I went on down to the zoo with my new camera and took about 180 pictures. I narrowed it down to 56 worth posting here, I know it's alot but some people are their own worst critics, I'm my biggest fan and thought they were worth posting









The malawi cichlid tank was incredible, but I stashed it at the bottom to keep you guys reading.

56 K people may now run away screaming, for this is a veritable orgy of pictures

Some animals I know what they are, others I have no idea, alot I just guessed (most likely wrong).

Axelotl









Enough Barbs to make you nauseous









Bass


















Full shot of bass tank (actually it's the beaver habitat, bass are just in the pond)









Bluegill?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Birchir Cichlid









Wild ass frog









Chameleon









SOme kind of desert toad


















Awesome Gar tank, unfortunately due to glare this was the only pic to come out clearly


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

For a Canadian an aligator is exotic, so shut it



























mmm mouse









Giant Octopus









Baboon pic that glare from the glass fucked up

















The Gorilla that twidled it's nipples at me...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Check out the size on this gourami









Ugly as sin









And god damn moody









mmmm grasshopper porno









Water Dragon or something









Komodo dragon that looks suspiciously stoned...









I'm not sure what a marmot is, and I'm not sure what this thing is, so I called it a marmot


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Monitor?









Monkeywombatatang or something









Mudskipper









An Owl. The lights are like that because it's a nocturnal exibit









Some kind of poison dart frog









Pretty lil reef thing


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Rattlesnake









Pacu maybe? :biglaugh:









Wild ass shrimp that use that web claw thing to pick particles out of the water and eat it









Snapping turtle









Some butterly that they just have flying around freely in the Malayan woods pavilion









Some ridiculous fish









This is the big one, the most insane lake malawi tank ever


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How big is the tank? Here's some people for comparison









I don't know african cichlids so I'm just going to start making up names









Cichlaramalamadingdong









Michael Jackson cichlid









Jackson 5 cichlids









Whosawasa cichlid









Not a true cichlid at all but a type of water dragonfly









Who cares?









Michael Jackson cichlid and Marge Simpson Cichlid square off









Tiger Piranha cichlid


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tarantula









Some piece of steak eating a tiger









Trying to get ahead in the modeling world by being cooperative, this Tiger was later seen snorting cocaine









For some reason this tiger didn't get a piece of meat and was pretty pissed off









A turtle









Hope you guys enjoyed it. It took alot of work to resize those and post them so any comment is appreciated greatly, even if it is to say "your picture sucks" I don't care, just say something or other. These pictures and more can be found in my gallery.

All animals property of the Toronto Zoo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

all those pics are extremely stunning and i had a laugh with the captions

and i must say thats one sweet zoo


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

AMAZING post elTwitcho!!!!!!!














Awesome pics and I thought the running commentary was most enlightening.









That cichlid tank is just amazing!!! I think I would start crying if I saw that in person.

Great job bro


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Death in # said:


> all those pics are extremely stunning and i had a laugh with the captions
> 
> and i must say thats one sweet zoo


 Exactly what i thought


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those are some good picuters, nice variety , and i like the creative descriptions and names









what zoo was that

cause i know ive see pictures of that crazy tank before but cant remeber the zoo


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. Alot of the pictures have more detail than you can see there but the forum limits me to a set amount of space in my gallery and I didn't want to go nuts with 1024 x 800 pictures all over the place. Here's a cropped original sized tiger picture for instance (click to get an idea of what I mean)


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Freez that's the Toronto Zoo. They have a really impressive snakehead exhibit too but it was closed down for some stupid reason at the moment (maybe the feds busted em, lol)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tiger has crazy eyes

maybe next time they wont forget his piece of steak



> that's the Toronto Zoo


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Nice .....I see you had alot of time on your hands


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My one class got cancelled so I rushed home to grab the camera and hit the zoo. More of a feeling of accomplishment than going back to sleep as I'd originally considered


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome









got a full shot of the "bichir cichid"?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Unfortunately not. The lighting in that tank was the worst out of all in the zoo and most pics came out like ass. Here's two more if it helps, and the finnage in the back is almost identical to an arrowana in shape


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Another


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet pic's man.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The 'birchir cichlid' is an African Arowana, _Heterotis niloticus_....and from the picture it is a good-sized one too!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nicely done fruitbat, I was wondering myself since it didn't look like any bichir I'd ever seen, and sure the hell didn't look like most arrowanas I'd ever seen. Makes sense too considering it was in the african pavilion









It was a little over 2 feet big so it was a pretty sizeable fish as well


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

damn nice pics, i was there a few months ago in summer vaca,

damn, i love the cichlaramadingdong especially, lol,

good work,


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i had one of thouse things at the verry top of the page

water dog or somin like that


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Zoo there looks great







...This is fro ma recent zoo visit and also no more than 5 minutes after he had an encounter with his female friend


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> Some piece of steak eating a tiger


that seemed the strangest caption, but not by much.

Great pics and funny titles. I might go to a zoo, like London zoo becuase i've never been to one before.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow looks like you had a great time. I love going to zoos and checking out all the bad ass animals.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great pics! What is the Gourami doing with a cell phone?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

nice pics mate. the pic labeled monitor is some sort of iguana maybe a marine ig but it dose not show the spines down the back. most of the milawis are

melochromis johani. the blue and blackone.

seudthropheus red red. albion one

seudthropheus red red. orange one

i think i saw a few libedochromis and haplochromis in there two.

but i love the pics dude


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rchan - That's for size comparison, pictures do not do justice to how massive that bastard was. Had to be at least two and a half feet long with a mouth big enough I could have put my fist in it.

carisma02uk - Thanks dude, appreciate the IDs









Everyone else - Thanks again for all the comments


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i used to have a couple of different malawis, but that tank is insane


----------

